

Why every household should have its own currency - eponeponepon
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26169411

======
mowfask
"I knew, for instance, that the Euro was in crisis the first time I ever saw a
euro"

So it wasn't for economical reasons, after all!

------
eponeponepon
There's not a lot of meat to the article, in all honesty - but the basic
concept of hyper-local currencies really appeals to me.

